# Pro classic vs emerald urethane



## ProLinePaintNC (Jul 12, 2017)

Don’t reply with “go to ppg” or “ “f Sherwin, go to Ben Moore” anyway... if you have experience with both pc and emerald urethane, this question is for you. I’ve used pc for a long time. Very thin and multiple coats for pc cause it will sag and run. Therefore coverage is **** without multiple coats. The question is, is emerald significantly better about runs/sags with thicker coats? Or is it not worth the extra cost for a trim paint?


----------



## HC-Raad (Jan 26, 2017)

ProLinePaintNC said:


> Don’t reply with “go to ppg” or “ “f Sherwin, go to Ben Moore” anyway... if you have experience with both pc and emerald urethane, this question is for you. I’ve used pc for a long time. Very thin and multiple coats for pc cause it will sag and run. Therefore coverage is **** without multiple coats. The question is, is emerald significantly better about runs/sags with thicker coats? Or is it not worth the extra cost for a trim paint?


I've had better experience with behr than Emerald. Emerald picture frames.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

HC-Raad said:


> I've had better experience with behr than Emerald. Emerald picture frames.



Emerald urethane is different product than emerald wall paint


----------



## ProLinePaintNC (Jul 12, 2017)

I’m aware of this.. I’m talking specifically for trim. Speed is the name of the game in this business. Pc is slow because it has to be thin and multiple layers. Is emerald less sag/run. Can you put it on thicker is the question. Can emerald cover better.. yes emerald urethane


----------



## ProLinePaintNC (Jul 12, 2017)

I’ve also heard someone say they use cashmere for trim paint .. I’m sure it covers but idk how to feel about that


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ProLinePaintNC said:


> I’m aware of this.. I’m talking specifically for trim. Speed is the name of the game in this business. Pc is slow because it has to be thin and multiple layers. Is emerald less sag/run. Can you put it on thicker is the question. Can emerald cover better.. yes emerald urethane


 
A quick search of the product TDS's shows the following

Emerald (Not sure if correct Emerald)
SBV%- 42%
WFT- 5.3 to 6.4 mils

Pro Classic
SBV 39%
WFT- 4 mils


My guess is you can hang an Emerald WFT more than you can with a Pro classic.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

CApainter said:


> A quick search of the product TDS's shows the following
> 
> Emerald (Not sure if correct Emerald)
> SBV%- 42%
> ...



No that is from regular emerald, and no wonder they say one coat coverage. 6+ mils wft... LOL


Emerald Urethane (@ $93/gallon what a joke!)
34 ± 2% SBV (Advance is 39% for comparison)

4-4.5mil WFT



Emerald Urethane is more similar to advance and other hybrid alkyds than Acrylic Urethanes. I know you said not to comment but the feedback I have gotten is that no one around here really likes emerald urethane and cabinetcoat is a superior product especially for production use. SW and other paints stores are able to order CabinetCoat and other INSLX products if you can't buy it from BM.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

what's the best cheeseburger, big mac or quarterpounder?


----------



## ProLinePaintNC (Jul 12, 2017)

Never heard of it.. I’ll look into it tho. Thanks for the advise. I do a lot of commercial so I typically use the industrial line. Happyish with Sherwin, but trim paints, I’m still looking for that go to product. PC has been it, but I’m tired of painting 3x with white to get it to cover a slightly different shade of white


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

ProLinePaintNC said:


> Never heard of it.. I’ll look into it tho. Thanks for the advise. I do a lot of commercial so I typically use the industrial line. Happyish with Sherwin, but trim paints, I’m still looking for that go to product. PC has been it, but I’m tired of painting 3x with white to get it to cover a slightly different shade of white



IMO New construction, Lenmar 1WB.200 + Cabinet Coat is a tough system to beat in the waterborne paint grade category. Prime/sand to a powder 1 hour and get 2 finish coats on in a day. High build, great coverage, levels nice, cures fast and hard.


CC can also be used over previous finished surfaces with minimal prep. Very good adhesion properties.


----------



## ProLinePaintNC (Jul 12, 2017)

Best and McDonald’s should never be referenced in the same sentence


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> what's the best cheeseburger, big mac or quarterpounder?


https://youtube.com/watch?v=08bzBAKCRlM


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Emerald for sure. Hi high white is the stock base. Can def be used one coat over white. Cannot be applied thick or it will run. No need to though the coverage is very good especially for S-W. Price is not 93$ a gallon. My price is around 51$/gal. It does dry out better than pro classic and won’t give you the issue of needing to babysit it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Emerald for sure. Hi high white is the stock base. Can def be used one coat over white. Cannot be applied thick or it will run. No need to though the coverage is very good especially for S-W. Price is not 93$ a gallon. My price is around 51$/gal. It does dry out better than pro classic and won’t give you the issue of needing to babysit it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Off the shelf its $93, SW gives you a 45% "discount" :vs_whistle:


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

ProLinePaintNC said:


> Don’t reply with “go to ppg” or “ “f Sherwin, go to Ben Moore” anyway... if you have experience with both pc and emerald urethane, this question is for you. I’ve used pc for a long time. Very thin and multiple coats for pc cause it will sag and run. Therefore coverage is **** without multiple coats. The question is, is emerald significantly better about runs/sags with thicker coats? Or is it not worth the extra cost for a trim paint?


I like Pro Classic for Interior Trim when I am brushing and rolling. I always (x)2 coat, and have never had any problems completing a job with PC in 2 coats (re: coverage). 

Pro Classic does not spray well. It tends to get a little chalky feeling, and dulls down a bit (I usually bump up the sheen anyways- using SG rather than Satin). However, when I know I will be spraying I use Emerald. It looks nicer when sprayed. I also have been using Emerald for Exterior Entry doors, because it levels-out and looks nice.

*use microfiber mini rollers for a smooth finish (but be sure to de-fuzz rollers before using)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ProLinePaintNC said:


> Best and McDonald’s should never be referenced in the same sentence


that's my point. Sherwin Williams and "best" is the same thing.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If you must use SW, have the store add a few drops of umber or black. It will hide much better. Won't be a particularly bright white but that's because their paint is greyed off to begin with. That's how they compensate for using cheap, low grade titanium dioxide. this isn't a big secret.


----------



## ProLinePaintNC (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for that. The “babysitting” is a well said description of my pain with pc


----------



## ProLinePaintNC (Jul 12, 2017)

PACman said:


> If you must use SW, have the store add a few drops of umber or black. It will hide much better. Won't be a particularly bright white but that's because their paint is greyed off to begin with. That's how they compensate for using cheap, low grade titanium dioxide. this isn't a big secret.


I’m not disagreeing. Mayb time to leave Sherwin. But for the current job, in a pinch that’s the options


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I find the Emerald Urethane is easier to apply and is less prone to runs, compared to the Pro Classic Water Based. On the other hand, I like the look of the Pro Classic better when dry, more glass-like in my opinion. I'm talking brushing and rolling. I never had a problem with the Pro Classic once I figured out thin coats are the trick. For trim I now use the Urethane, it's just easier.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Big PC user as well. We switched over to using this at times. Similar product to Emerald Trim Urethane but get waaaay better pricing on it. Dries fairly fast and covers well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

No, you can not put it on any thicker than pro classic. I went through this last winter on a big new construction house. I sprayed a few gallons of it and switched back to PC. 

I honestly thought you had to put it on thinner than PC.


----------



## azcardsfan22 (Jan 21, 2017)

*Ben Moore*

I dont us ****win williams anymore i find i have more problems with their products, Ben Moore is the go to product blows away ****win prducts and the pricing is good with your contractor discount.....Regal Classic semi gloss is the go to trim paint interior,


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

PACman said:


> what's the best cheeseburger, big mac or quarterpounder?


Whataburger! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Double Double with Fatburger a close 2nd.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Portillo's double cheeseburger
https://www.portillos.com/index.html


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

We are on a job now that is using Pro Classic "Waterborne" (the Alkyd hybrid). I was told it was re-formulated (improved?) recently. 

PC Waterborne levels out very nicely, but is shinier than 'regular" PC. A semi-gloss is a true semi-gloss. unlike when I use Latex PC I find that it is a half step duller than expected. 

PC Waterborne is runny, and prone to drips if applied heavily with a brush and roller, but the result looks and feels (to my mind) more like an enamel. We are using a Semi-gloss. I would like to try a Satin before making up my mind about item but I like it so far.


----------



## irishjim21 (Feb 2, 2017)

I used to only use PC. I have switched to the Pro Industrial waterbourne for about the last 3 years. The emerald urethane is just about the same product.

No question the urethane lays out 100% better. You can get one coat coverage over white, BUT i have always found it best to just plan two coats. Sprays really nice. No problems there. NOTHING like PC. won't sag nearly as easy. levels way nicer. And is a much better overall coating especially for trim. 

I have used this also for new paints, and have great success sending through my finishpro 395 Air assisted airless. But also sprays just fine on any machine sporting a good FFLP tip


----------



## Mlink (Jan 11, 2020)

Used emerald urethane on several doors recently with excellent results. After preparing and 1 coat of tinted oil primer, 2 coats of emerald urethane was applied sanding between coats. Very nice product.


----------



## Linda (Feb 18, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> IMO New construction, Lenmar 1WB.200 + Cabinet Coat is a tough system to beat in the waterborne paint grade category. Prime/sand to a powder 1 hour and get 2 finish coats on in a day. High build, great coverage, levels nice, cures fast and hard.
> 
> 
> CC can also be used over previous finished surfaces with minimal prep. Very good adhesion properties.


----------

